# Bakersfield Medical Evaluations.



## powerbeast (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey guys im having a grand opening of my new medical office come out and get your legal medical marijuana license.

Grand opening!!! Bakersfield 420 evaluations .
Come in for all of your medical marijuana evaluations.come see the doctor april 1st 2010 and take advantage of our grand opening prices, $60 for new patients and $40 for renewals from any other office. Make sure to ask about our cultivating and growing licenses. Spaces are filling up fast, reply to [email protected] or call 661-565-1738 to make your appointment today!!!

Bakersfield 420 evaluations 
2317 n. Chester ave unit#a
bakersfield, ca 93301
(661) 565-1738


----------

